# Don't bring a shotgun to a machete fight....



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2017)

1>  This dude has seeds the size of watermelons 
2>  This dude is fortunate shotgun guy was either afraid to, or didn't know how to, use the shotgun
3>  I think the guard dog was the turning point!
4>  This is why I keep a loaded .38 in my cigar table in my garage

VIDEO: Sarasota man defends home with a machete

_SARASOTA, Fla. -

Five south Florida men have been arrested in connection to an armed robbery in Sarasota early Thursday morning. 

Police responded to a call at 4:45 a.m. about a suspicious man with a rifle at a home, and arrived at the scene to find the homeowner had disarmed the suspect and was holding him until deputies arrived._


----------



## Muppet (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh yeah, pretty sure they are Cuban or Latin of some sort, P.R. maybe. Maria's pop has 2 of those things, 1 is the fucking size of my leg, old as hell that he used to cut sugar cane and tobacco back in P.R. Over the years, some of the assaults I have seen committed by Latin folk have involved a machete or other wicked type of knife.

M.


----------



## 104TN (Jun 16, 2017)

The robbers were lucky the homeowner wasn't Filipino.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Jun 18, 2017)

104TN said:


> The robbers were lucky the homeowner wasn't Filipino.



The homeowners were lucky the fuckboy with a shotgun didn't pattern dad when he charged him.


----------



## CDG (Jun 19, 2017)

The Hate Ape said:


> The homeowners were lucky the fuckboy with a shotgun didn't pattern dad when he charged him.



It's not a great video, but the slight jerking motion forward he made with the shotgun when the guy charged made me think he tried.  It seemed like he might have been pulling the trigger, but the safety was on, a round wasn't chambered, or there was a malfunction.  Either way, I agree the homeowner lucked out.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 19, 2017)

"Machete Kills"....


----------



## Gunz (Jun 21, 2017)

Speaking of Sarasota...that formerly sleepy little tourist town has become the heroin capital of Florida's west coast.

Opioid and heroin epidemic continues to kill in Sarasota


----------

